# Router



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I got this one for about $89 at Lowe's a year ago. I love it. Only thing is that it does not have "soft start"... and that is a nice feature to have on any power tool.

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/skil/1825/


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Personally I'd suggest a Porter Cable or Bosch kit with plunge and fixed bases. Much better product that the Craftsman.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

For $99, it might be a good learner router and then it can transition into a loaner.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a Porter Cable 7539 that would be the cat's whiskers for you... but it runs about $350.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Porter/Cable 690LR Heavy Duty (6902 motor)

DM


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> Porter/Cable 690LR Heavy Duty (6902 motor)
> 
> DM



This one is a good all around basic unit., With the cheaper ones you are better off not doing any routing, since everything you try will come out poorly.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Clutchcargo said:


> For $99, it might be a good learner router and then it can transition into a loaner.


a learner to a loaner.... hmmmmm

wouldn't work for me, i hate loaning my tools to ANYone, EVER!
they always come back dirty, broken or don't come home at all......

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> With the cheaper ones you are better off not doing any routing, since everything you try will come out poorly.


agreed :yes: 
i used a crappy one once.... never again.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

oh yeah, and unless you are routing BALSA wood, i'd avoid any cheap, generic bits. they'll be trash after the first pass.

DM


----------



## work4six-s (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a web site you mite want to check out. http://www.reconditionedsales.com/


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

I've got a Bosch 1617. I've used quite a few routers over the years, this one is the best so far. It has the chuck inserts for 1/4" and 1/2", and I bought a plunge base for it. 

It doesn't have soft-start, but it doesn't matter to me. Just another electronic thing that can fail. 

I also have the 220 volt version. That one will keep its speed up even at the end of a VERY long cord!

Rob


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

Check this site, it will tell you what you need to know
For full size
http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1493&articleID=501244
on pg 5 it tell all features and list prices

For trim routers
http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1493&articleID=501434
pg 4 for these...


BTW I have both sizes, each has an advantage :thumbsup:


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

You'll love this, I just recently picked up this set-up at HD, they are not carrying this any more...
Reg $299
I paid $99 brand new, not a return:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

I've owned and operated just about every router out there and I have to say the new Bosch 2 horse or more routers are amazing. Very smooth, soft start, quiet, well built, and they operate beautifully. Not crazy about getting a smaller router like a 1 3/4 horse unless you're going to be doing small operations with it. They don't seem to hold up for me. Porter Cable is not what it used to be. They were known for making great tools but lately I have been disappointed. Go with the Bosch and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## fuster (Apr 13, 2009)

Porter Cable. I own two of their routers. I have had them for over 2 years so I can't speak for their current line of routers, but I am 100% satisfied with mine, and they are US made. You can get the most aftermarket accessories that fit Porter Cable routers. That is a big deal. 

Second choice would be Bosch. Made either in Switzerland or USA. A few of their smaller drivers are made in Malaysia. All their electric tools are fantastic, I own a driver, worm drive saw, roto hammer by Bosch. Great products. Best roto hammer product line IMO.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

cibula11 said:


> Looking to buy a router for some around the house projects.


The Craftsman will do the job for you. Don't forget to get the biggest set of bits that you can initially afford. They can be the cheaper bits to start, but make sure they are boxed so that each bit can be returned to its home after use.

There is a lot of prejudice against cheap bits as you can spend hundreds on a primo set, But the way I look at it, is that if they all stay organized they will be used more often and as you gain more experience the bits can be replaced one by one as needed with better quality carbide bits

http://www.heartlandamerica.com/browse/item.asp?PIN=28496&SC=WIF10001&#
.


----------



## fuster (Apr 13, 2009)

I second the advice on bit purchase. You will buy bits as you use the router more. When you are at a point where you can know what size and shape/type bit you want, then you can also decide to buy upscale bits. At that point you can use some web based sources for purchasing bits like routerbits.com.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought my bits the same way. The ones I use a lot have been replaced with better (more expensive) ones, but some that I don't use often are the original 'cheap' ones that came with the set.

Rob


----------

